# [Libreria rota]libjpeg.so.62 (Solucionado)

## Eleazar Anzola

Estimados,

he echo una actualización del sistema y me he dado cuenta de que algunas aplicaciones han dejado de funcionar, pero despues de debanarme los sesos este fin de semana quitando y reemergiendo paquetes y aplicaciones, he dado con una solución chapucera, hasta que se logre resolver el asunto.

Todas las aplicaciones incluido KDE opera mplayer, etc hacen referencia a por ejemplo

```
$ mplayer

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

¿Motivo? el upbrade de media-libs/jpeg que paso de 62 a 7 y esto crea un caos.

Solución chapucera:

```
sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /lib/libjpeg.so.62
```

 por ahora funciona.

----------

## Condex

¡Hola!

A ver si con esto te sirve:

```
# revdep-rebuild -p
```

Que está en el paquete gentoolkit  :Wink: 

Eso debería buscar todos los programas que se «han roto» por una actualización y mostrarte la lista para que los reinstales(o actualices)

¡Saludos!

Condex-  :Cool: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Condex wrote:*   

> ¡Hola!
> 
> A ver si con esto te sirve:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nop, ya eso lo he descartado desde hace rato, no funciona ya que el paquete que la crea no queda como roto, sino como actualizado. Si intentas reemerger mplayer, opera, kde,etc. todos compilan y se reinstalan perfectamente, peor al tratar de ejecutarlos se mueren por el errorque mostre antes. Es un bug que esta reportado, solo que se les olvido ó quitaron el link por algun motivo que no logre entender bien, pero por lo visto se puede solucionar haciendo el link a mano  :Razz:   Bug Aqui.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gringo, nuestro oráculo, Como supo?

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Gringo, nuestro oráculo, Como supo?
> 
> Salud!

  Smith, Matrix y tu no podran con nosotros

ElMaFeo

 ja ja ja ja ja ja

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Como supo?

 

en el changelog se menciona algo y el otro día se mencinó tb. en las listas gentoo-dev :

http://gentoo-portage.com/media-libs/jpeg/ChangeLog#ptabs

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel

asi que de oráculo poco  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  por lo visto se puede solucionar haciendo el link a mano   Bug Aqui.

 

no hagas lo del link a mano, puede que funcione durante algún tiempo mas o menos bien, pero a la larga sólo te causará problemas.

El bug ese creo que no tiene nada que ver por cierto, habla de errores de compilación en caso de usar unos determinados flags o algo asi, aunque tampo lo he leído con mucho detenimiento. Además, es un bug cerrado en el 2005.

Hay un paquete llamado jpeg-compat que instala las librerías que faltan aunque esto está mas bien sólo pensado para que no se rompan paquetes binarios creo.

saluetes

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola y saludos a todos los amigos

 *Eleazar wrote:*   

> he echo una actualización del sistema y me he dado cuenta de que algunas aplicaciones han dejado de funcionar, pero despues de debanarme los sesos este fin de semana quitando y reemergiendo paquetes y aplicaciones, he dado con una solución chapucera, hasta que se logre resolver el asunto. 
> 
>   Todas las aplicaciones incluido KDE opera mplayer, etc hacen referencia a por ejemplo
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

Tengo el mismo problema y es antes de esa actualización

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay un paquete llamado jpeg-compat que instala las librerías que faltan aunque esto está mas bien sólo pensado para que no se rompan paquetes binarios creo.
> 
> 

 

Bueno, ni con esto se arregla y tengo ese problema desde hace dos fines de semana, muy parecido al del amigo Eleazar. Pero a mi es el SeaMonkey, Iceaweasel, Mplayer y el Totem son los que no arrancan el Opera y el Konqueror si funcionan  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## i92guboj

No he mirado esos bugs, pero a mi se me solucionó compilando las aplicaciones afectadas, revdep-rebuild debería arreglarlo igualmente. No se. Quizás el problema sea precisamente que tienes restos de alguna otra libjpeg instalada a mano o algo así.

Seguí el breve hilo sobre el tema en la lista de correo, pero ahí decían exáctamente lo mismo: "ABI breakage", vamos, el típico problema que se soluciones recompilando y que puede detectar revdep-rebuild. Se hablaba de conservar la versión antigua pero solo para aplicaciones binarias, que por supuesto no pueden ser recompiladas contra la nueva versión de la librería. Por cierto, al usar revdep-rebuild para estos casos, aseguráos de usar "revdep-rebuild -i", para descartar la lista del escaneo anterior, esa es otra posible causa por la que no ha funcionado  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> el típico problema que se soluciones recompilando y que puede detectar revdep-rebuild.

 

exacto.

el jpeg-compat se supone que deben de usarlo aplicaciones binarias que lo necesiten, vamos, que si no lo tienes instalado no lo necesitas.

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no hagas lo del link a mano, puede que funcione durante algún tiempo mas o menos bien, pero a la larga sólo te causará problemas.
> 
> saluetes

 

Ujummm Sr Oraculo (ja ja ja ja Es broma) no utilizo casi nunca por no decir nunca konqueror y haciendo un chequeo de las aplicaciones he visto que al hacer desde una consola un llamado a este suelta 

```
$konqueror

Wrong JPEG library version: library is 70, caller expects 62
```

  :Evil or Very Mad:  benditas verificaciones de version de la Matrix  ja ja ja ja ja ja  :Razz:  ahora me tocara requetecompilar todo con un -e ó algo parecido ja ja ja ja   :Razz: 

Aunque las recompilaciones no me han funcionado con algunas aplicaciones como opera y mplayer.

Gracias a los creadores de fvwm y windowmaker por existir y haberlos concebido ja ja ja ja

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Una salida momentanea al problema, añadido el paquete 

```
=media-libs/jpeg-7
```

 a 

```
/etc/portage/package.mask
```

 y de vuelta a la version anterior hasta que salga alguna solución definitiva al problema.

----------

## Ralgo

Me pasó hace dos dias y lo solucioné con un revdep-rebuild... as usual.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Ralgo wrote:*   

> Me pasó hace dos dias y lo solucioné con un revdep-rebuild... as usual. 

 cuando se te actualice el jpeg a la versión 7 y empiecen los dolores de cabeza por la falta de la 62 en algunos casos ya me dirás.

Hasta que todos los paquetes no sean ajustados para que utilicen a la versión 7 es casi imposible que todo funcione correctamente, portage no te deja tener las 2 instaladas a la vez para satisfacer las demandas de muchos paquetes, aun remergiendolos ya que muchos de ellos van siempre a hacer referencia a la 62 internamente.

----------

## Txema

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *Ralgo wrote:*   Me pasó hace dos dias y lo solucioné con un revdep-rebuild... as usual.  cuando se te actualice el jpeg a la versión 7 y empiecen los dolores de cabeza por la falta de la 62 en algunos casos ya me dirás.
> 
> Hasta que todos los paquetes no sean ajustados para que utilicen a la versión 7 es casi imposible que todo funcione correctamente, portage no te deja tener las 2 instaladas a la vez para satisfacer las demandas de muchos paquetes, aun remergiendolos ya que muchos de ellos van siempre a hacer referencia a la 62 internamente.

 

Perdona pero eso es una soberana estupidez y el programador que haga semejante chapuza no debe de hacer programas muy buenos que digamos, ¿para qué vas a obligar el uso de una versión concreta y fija de una librería cuando existe un enlace dinámico a esta? (/usr/lib/libjpeg.so)

Yo acabo de actualizar y estoy en medio del revdep-rebuild y dudo mucho que haya algún problema.

Saludos.

Edito: estos son las paquetes que, en mi sistema, se están recompilando:

```
app-dicts/ktranslator:0

app-text/djvu:0                          

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0               

dev-libs/poppler:0                       

dev-python/imaging:0                     

kde-base/gwenview:4.3                    

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.3           

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5                     

kde-base/kdelibs:4.3                     

kde-base/libkdcraw:4.3                   

kde-base/okular:4.3                      

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird:0        

media-gfx/dcraw:0                        

media-gfx/digikam:4                      

media-gfx/feh:0                          

media-gfx/ufraw:0                        

media-libs/imlib2:0                      

media-libs/jasper:0                      

media-libs/lcms:0                        

media-libs/libmng:0                      

media-libs/tiff:0                        

media-libs/xine-lib:1                    

media-video/mplayer:0                    

net-libs/xulrunner:1.9                   

net-print/cups:0                         

sys-fs/ntfsprogs:0                       

x11-libs/gtk+:2                          

x11-libs/qt-gui:4                        

x11-libs/qt:3                            

x11-plugins/enigmail:0
```

Last edited by Txema on Tue Aug 25, 2009 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

No se cual será el problema, pero como dije arriba, a mi la recompilación me lo arregló todo. Es una ruptura de ABI, que no es lo mismo que el API. En el caso del interfaz binario basta con recompilar, en el caso del API si se requiren cambios en el código fuente para adaptarlo a la nueva versión de la librería, pero no es ese el caso. Es una ruptura de ABI, y se soluciona como todas las rupturas de ABI, recompilando.

Konqueror, al igual que el resto de los programas, funciona perfectamente al recompilarlo, por supuesto también se require recompilar kdelibs, y probablemente qt y bastantes cosas más antes que konqueror.

Si esperas otro tipo de solución puesdes esperar sentado "hasta que se arregle", porque el arreglo es la recompilación. No hay otra forma. A no ser que quieras vivir con el viejo libjpeg toda la vida  :Wink: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*    *Ralgo wrote:*   Me pasó hace dos dias y lo solucioné con un revdep-rebuild... as usual.  cuando se te actualice el jpeg a la versión 7 y empiecen los dolores de cabeza por la falta de la 62 en algunos casos ya me dirás.
> 
> Hasta que todos los paquetes no sean ajustados para que utilicen a la versión 7 es casi imposible que todo funcione correctamente, portage no te deja tener las 2 instaladas a la vez para satisfacer las demandas de muchos paquetes, aun remergiendolos ya que muchos de ellos van siempre a hacer referencia a la 62 internamente. 
> 
> Perdona pero eso es una soberana estupidez y el programador que haga semejante chapuza no debe de hacer programas muy buenos que digamos, ¿para qué vas a obligar el uso de una versión concreta y fija de una librería cuando existe un enlace dinámico a esta? (/usr/lib/libjpeg.so)
> ...

 

He probado recompilar en un par de Amd 64 y funciona muy bien, pero en un par de 32 por ejemplo el mplayer y el opera simplemente después de recompilar te suelta un bello mensaje de la version de mpeg es 7 y necesito el 62 para poder funcionar, así que no veo cual es la estupidez (Tampoco el bocablo tan subido), solo he comentado por los resultados obtenidos en 4 maquinas que tengo con Gentoo ademas del laptop.

Viviremos con la vieja versión hasta que se actualicen unos cuantos paquetes y se ajusten a la nueva libreria en unos dias, semanas ó quizas meses no se cuanto.  :Razz: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  por ejemplo el mplayer y el opera simplemente después de recompilar te suelta un bello mensaje de la version de mpeg es 7 y necesito el 62 para poder funcionar

 

por lo que dices intuyo que usas binarios ( opera ya sé que sólo se suministra en binario), asi que te hará falta el jpeg-compat ese supongo.

No uso binarios en gentoo asi que no tengo ni idea.

 *Quote:*   

> Viviremos con la vieja versión hasta que se actualicen unos cuantos paquetes y se ajusten a la nueva libreria

 

con los paquetes binarios supongo que sacarán una compatible con la nueva jpeg, a saber cuando, pero si son paquetes compilados la solución es la que es : recompilar. 

saluetes

----------

## Txema

A ver, la estupidez a la que me refería no era tu comentario, sino el hecho de que alguien pudiera ser tan chapuzas de enlazar directamente a una librería en concreto y no a su enlace dinámico, perdona si te he ofendido a ti.

En cuanto a lo que mencionas de los problemas, ¿has probado revdep-rebuild -i? te aseguro que funciona todo, a mí también me dio error opera tras actualizar libjpeg, pero uno de los paquetes recompilados lo solucionó, estoy casi seguro de que fue x11-libs/qt:3

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    por ejemplo el mplayer y el opera simplemente después de recompilar te suelta un bello mensaje de la version de mpeg es 7 y necesito el 62 para poder funcionar 
> 
> por lo que dices intuyo que usas binarios ( opera ya sé que sólo se suministra en binario), asi que te hará falta el jpeg-compat ese supongo.
> 
> No uso binarios en gentoo asi que no tengo ni idea.
> ...

  Mi estimado, no suelo usar a menos que sea muy necesario un binario, poer eso es lo que me sucede despues de recompilar mplayer y opera para 32 igual con el konqueror que son las 3 aplicaciones que he probado hasta ahora. Digo solo lo que pasa con esas 3 por que son las de mayor demanda en esos equipos por sus usuarios.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Txema wrote:*   

> A ver, la estupidez a la que me refería no era tu comentario, sino el hecho de que alguien pudiera ser tan chapuzas de enlazar directamente a una librería en concreto y no a su enlace dinámico, perdona si te he ofendido a ti.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que mencionas de los problemas, ¿has probado revdep-rebuild -i? te aseguro que funciona todo, a mí también me dio error opera tras actualizar libjpeg, pero uno de los paquetes recompilados lo solucionó, estoy casi seguro de que fue x11-libs/qt:3
> 
> Saludos.

 Pues recibidas las disculpas y no es ofensa es que no acstumbro a usar ese tipo de bocablos, mejor suena no es sensato ó no es recomendable, etc. por lo de revdep-rebuild lo utilice con -ijklmxh y todas las del abecedario por eso el comentario de que algunas aplicaciones no las toma ó mis sistemas se estan haciendo los duros. 

De todas maneras seguiremos intentadolo despues de mandar a hacer unas nuevas actualizaciones la semana que viene.

----------

## Ralgo

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *Ralgo wrote:*   Me pasó hace dos dias y lo solucioné con un revdep-rebuild... as usual.  cuando se te actualice el jpeg a la versión 7 y empiecen los dolores de cabeza por la falta de la 62 en algunos casos ya me dirás.

 

```

[I] media-libs/jpeg

     Available versions:  6b-r8 (~)7

     Installed versions:  7(16:57:19 22/08/09)

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas a to2 nuevamente,

Realice una actualización el jueves por la noche y continuaban los problemas, por lo que sin pensarlo 2 veces tire un emerge -e system luego el emerge gentoolkit, esta mañana al llegar a la oficina he echo el revdep-rebuild -l y al parecer ahora si ve los paquetes que estan rotos, antes solo decia que todo estaba al 100% bien, aunque la realidad era otra. Al parecer tenia algunas dependecias fuera de lugar desde antes de esto.

Hasta ahora ha reparado el opera y mplayer, si reemerge todo sin problemas diremos que esta listo.

Gracias a todos

----------

